# Delete multiple phone numbers in same contact



## kirizan (Dec 25, 2011)

First, just in case it's relevant, I have a Samsung Galaxy Nexus running Codename Android 1.5.

I was wondering if there is an easier way to delete duplicate phone numbers from the same contact. After flashing roms and restoring all my data, I usually end up with one or two duplicate contacts. I use Contact Remover Plus to merge those contacts, but the problem is I will end up with one contact who has the same number twice.

For example after flashing I have:
John Doe
(555) 123-4567

John Doe
555-123-4567

After the merging I have
John Doe
(555) 123-4567
555-123-4567

I am not sure how to go about and easily remove the extra numbers. Contact Remove will prevent this if all the numbers are in the same format, but for some reason after a flash some of my contacts are xxx-xxx-xxxx and some are (xxx) xxx-xxxx. I have looked all over, but I can't find anything that will scan contacts for identical data. Has anyone else seen this, and does anyone know of a good way to fix this? It this isn't the place to post this question, I'm sorry and could someone please let me know where a good place would be. I though about going directly to the Nexus forum, but this seems like something that could cross many different phones.


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

Log into google mail look for contacts. There's a way to get rid of all the duplicates

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidImola (May 12, 2014)

Android allows users to "Join" contacts, which merges the contact details of several records into one.
To "Join" contacts using your Android device:
1. Select a contact
2. Hit Edit
3. Hit the Menu button
4. Select Join
5. Select a matching contact in your list of contacts.
6. Hit Save or Done to finish editing the contact.
Maybe you can follow this thread: How to Delete Duplicate Contacts on Android


----------



## Tarriollaa (Jan 23, 2015)

You can export android phone contacts to computer.And use some tool to add,edit,deleted android phone contacts.


----------

